# Heavy boat anchor DH bike post...



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Most people talk aout how light there DH bike is, or how they can save weight on there current set up. I want to see just the oppsite. No real reason i want to see this...just because i guess.

Who makes a legitamently heavy DH bike? Lets see some photos....


----------



## mikeeeeeee (Oct 1, 2007)

haha i was going to start a thread to combat the weight weenies' light bike thread...

anyway i ride a specialized p.2, mostly stock except a fork, bashgaurd, grips and tires and it is freakin heavy. something like 40-42 lbs and it isnt even FS. now that makes it more than 30% of my body weight....think about that.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my recoil was 48+ pounds. it was an effing beast...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

was talking to one of the lift operators at sol vista this summer and he said there was a guy with a home made bike that weighed 73lbs lmao


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

my bike weighs about 49
just my frickin front tire weighs 3.75 pounds


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

My R9 weighs in at around 48 lbs. At least, that's what the guy i bought it from told me. It's still a fantastic bike though.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

44.8 when i first built it.. Should be around 42 now


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

my glory is around 47


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> 44.8 when i first built it.. Should be around 42 now


I don't think 42 lbs counts as "boat anchor".


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

'04 Demo 9 is a scant 49.5 lbs


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm scared to weigh my Sunday... I can tell you for sure that the last 4 or so upgrades I made actually added weight in order to get it riding like I wanted. 

Except the 888 SL ATA I have coming for it. wicked light


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hood Mussel weighing in at 65 lbs. If built with lighter parts weight can be trimmed down to 45 lbs.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

That hood looks awesome. Had no idea they were so heavy, since the tubing is relatively thin. Still looks burly as hell though. Love the shape of the frame.


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

65 lbs nice, I like the diamond plate on the downtube. If the fork stanchion deflectors were diamond plate instead of carbon fiber, the bike would weigh at least 65lbs 10 oz. Nice bike, very mad max...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> my recoil was 48+ pounds. it was an effing beast...


Ha Ha Ha........with a Shiver my recoil was 40


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

rd3 said:


> Hood Mussel weighing in at 65 lbs. If built with lighter parts weight can be trimmed down to 45 lbs.


that thing has gotta feel like your riding a lazy boy down the mountain


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

More PICS!! I know there was a thread like this in the past, but I do enjoy seeing bikes that make mine seem light! 

That Hood is sweet. I would rip it, but not pedal up with it!


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

My SGS weighs 51lbs, its nothing special just a heavy frame. 55+ is when weight is the last concern


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

That Mussel is a beast!!! I thought my Big Hit was hard to pedal at 47 lbs but wow!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That idler pulley is doing nothing for you.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Hesh to Steel said:


> My R9 weighs in at around 48 lbs. At least, that's what the guy i bought it from told me. It's still a fantastic bike though.


R9's are boat anchors


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

jeng said:


> That Mussel is a beast!!! I thought my Big Hit was hard to pedal at 47 lbs but wow!


That thing is 47 lbs? WTF mate?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

54 pounds of hucking fun...


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 54 pounds of hucking fun...


I like that there is a hammer and pliers right next to it in the picture. Very appropriate tools for a giant huck bike


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

cmooreboards said:


> That thing is 47 lbs? WTF mate?


Perhaps it's cause it has two seat posts


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

my old school stinky weighs in at 49lbs when the other half of my monster is on 
missing from the pic is my cromo On-One reetard cranks with that nice, heavy, solid axle BB that I decided to grease while I wait for WCH to hook me up:thumbsup: 

I know my bikes dated but I still have alot of fun on it...I took a few years off to be a dad for awhile (ok maybe longer since in been awhile since water bottles were in huh )
If I want to ride a light bike I can always ride the GT in the back ground, but I haven't
put a leg over that bike since I built the Kona many,many,many,many, years ago


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Ha Ha Ha........with a Shiver my recoil was 40


No it wasn't.

You have the most ridiculous weight claims.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that the new monster lefty from C-dale?


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

2004 demo 9 w/ 2006 888 rc2x weighed in at 47.3 pounds with 2.5/2.7 sticky Nevegals..

ehhh not as heavy as some, but heavy enough for me.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

My banshee was at 56 pounds, rode lighter then my 42 pound azonic and sure felt more solid. Now it has a 4'' travel fork on it and is my XC bike. Not sure what my next heavy rig will be yet.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 54 pounds of hucking fun...


Nice! You win. :thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

WestCoastHucker. said:


> 54 pounds of hucking fun...
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That is pretty crazy chain set up can somebody explain that to me?


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

I used to have a Bullet with a Monster T (like 16 lbs by itself) and 3.0 Gazzaloddi's. It was about 54 pounds. My VPFree is about 42.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

My Recoil was 49 or so...


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

This weighs as much as a small planet 

RM Flatline

was 48 lbs - now a bit lighter with Ti rear spring, some decent brakes and new bars and pedals.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for some BMW owners to post.... they came in at 60+ on a regular basis


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, and nice front hub on that Hood....


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

_rich_ said:


> I know my bikes dated but I still have alot of fun on it


There's nothing wrong with riding an oldschool bike.

Here's my 2001 S8. When first built I had sun doublewides and 2.7 tires. no official weight, but had to be about 50 lbs. Then went to mavic rims and 2.5 tires. Last time it was weighed it was 46 lbs.










Could you imagine what this monster weighs? 10 bonus points to who ever can name the rider!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

twistedlizard720 said:


> There's nothing wrong with riding an oldschool bike.
> 
> Here's my 2001 S8. When first built I had sun doublewides and 2.7 tires. no official weight, but had to be about 50 lbs. Then went to mavic rims and 2.5 tires. Last time it was weighed it was 46 lbs.
> 
> ...


72lbs and the rider is Krispy


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> 72lbs and the rider is Krispy


WINNAR!!!!

72 lbs!!! and I complain about 46.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that wasn't krispy's bike. he was just standing next to it for size reference...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that wasn't krispy's bike. he was just standing next to it for size reference...


Isn't using Krispy for size reference like using a dime when you should have used a quarter?


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

a tad over 47 lbs.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

my profile racing dr1
really liked the suspension but damn it was a mule
steel swingarm(s)
im saying 52+


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

ok im new to the downhill racing and freeride and i cannot understand why you would need a 72lb bike? i mean riding it does it feel like a caddy on new pavement smooth or its for doing huge hucks and monster gaps? 

anyway my db moto was 45lbs when i weighed it at work


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> You have the most ridiculous weight claims.


Seconded.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> 72lbs and the rider is Krispy


how much does that fork cost


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

MTB_prodigy said:


> how much does that fork cost


I am pretty sure that its the Avalanche MTN-10 model, which cost right around $4000, it also weighs like 17lbs


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hesh to Steel said:


> That hood looks awesome. Had no idea they were so heavy, since the tubing is relatively thin. Still looks burly as hell though. Love the shape of the frame.


thanks!
There is nothing thin about that tubing... think fbm angel of death thick....


----------



## overtorqued_nut (Oct 24, 2005)

mfreak said:


> ok im new to the downhill racing and freeride and i cannot understand why you would need a 72lb bike? i mean riding it does it feel like a caddy on new pavement smooth or its for doing huge hucks and monster gaps?


The rider uses it more like a parachute than a bike.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

What's the point of 3.0 tires? Isn't that a little excessive? BTW, heavy bikes guys. My enduro is a mere 30lbs even.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Frog on the other side of that my Enduro is a "mere" 39.5 lbs. . .

And the Enduro is not a heavy bike. . .


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone know what Josh bender's bike used to wiegh, because I think that would be the winner.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

swaussie said:


> This weighs as much as a small planet
> 
> RM Flatline
> 
> was 48 lbs - now a bit lighter with Ti rear spring, some decent brakes and new bars and pedals.


That is the fugliest thing I've ever seen


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

It's easy for a newer rider to look at those super-heavy bikes and think 'WTF!?'. But remember, at that time, a lot of the freeridey stuff we take for granted now was totally new. It was groundbreaking to do a slowspeed wheelie drop off a picnic table, let alone doing big gaps or spins.

As early freeriders and shore guys pushed away from the XC standard of the day they tried new things and suffered through a lot of trial and error (i.e. broke a lot of stuff). That's where the hugely overbuilt gear of that era came from: the Monster Ts, Sun Doublewides, Banshee Screams, etc. Manufacturers first needed parts to survive before trying to make them lighter.

Now a solid reliable DH bike can be under 40lbs and people have the skills to ride SX-Trail-style bikes on the Shore. It's easy to think those old bike are anachronistic but those heavy experiments paved the way for the current generation of light-but-durable-AM/FR bikes most of us ride.

Watch Thor Wixom's early movies like Down and Third Down so see the kind of stuff that Bender and Krispy were doing back then - it was out of control!


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

ya i dident even think of that. ill have to find some old movies to check them out. its crazy that we have come from 70lbs to sub 40lbs.


----------



## Freemtnrider (Jun 13, 2007)

twistedlizard720 said:


>


Is that a 24 front and 26 rear?:???:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

I think its the camera angle thats skewing things


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*48.5# Dirtbag*

In action a couple of weeks ago (suprisingly nimble rig, actually):










And in repose just after last spring's dry dock and refit:










That weight is with no part given any weight consideration, I built solely for strength.



_rich_ said:


> my old school stinky weighs in at 49lbs when the other half of my monster is on
> missing from the pic is my cromo On-One reetard cranks with that nice, heavy, solid axle BB that I decided to grease while I wait for WCH to hook me up:thumbsup:
> 
> I know my bikes dated but I still have alot of fun on it...I took a few years off to be a dad for awhile (ok maybe longer since in been awhile since water bottles were in huh )
> ...


That Kona is sick, don't apologize for it: that's what I love about Kona's (among other things), you wouldn't believe how many old-ass Stinkys and Stabs I see up at Whistler every year.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

12345


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

carbuncle said:


> In action a couple of weeks ago (suprisingly nimble rig, actually):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is thatb pic from


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

momotaro said:


> '04 Demo 9 is a scant 49.5 lbs


Yep, mines about that too.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> where is thatb pic from


It's a new feature on the Pipeline trail in North Van (Mt. fromme). Super fun!

Here's another shot, this one of my wife setting up for the crux move:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

carbuncle said:


> It's a new feature on the Pipeline train in North Van (Mt. fromme). Super fun!
> 
> Here's another shot, this one of my wife setting up for the crux move:


man I can't even balance on a curb.....nice riding


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks! 

Uh, I meant "trail," gotta stop typing so fast...


----------



## Greffster (May 12, 2007)

*Heres my tank*

2005 Banshee scream with 8 inch Monster T..58 lbs...




Same beast minus the monster t .. switched to 888.. 50 ish lbs..


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

any of you guys recognize these rocker plates?
I think they might be vintage and worth some serious cash by collectors everywhere


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

SICK BIKES I love seeing tanks on wheels my CANFIELD LUCKY AVY front and rear 50lbs. and loving it also ride a 44lbs. MOUNTAIN CYCLE 8.0 I like seeing all the AVALANCHE SUSPENSION out there heavy but unreal in my option...


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

COLIN M said:


> SICK BIKES I love seeing tanks on wheels my CANFIELD LUCKY AVY front and rear 50lbs. and loving it also ride a 44lbs. MOUNTAIN CYCLE 8.0 I like seeing all the AVALANCHE SUSPENSION out there heavy but unreal in my option...


Here are some more Avy pics for you 
The Kona is mine..
The Canfield (with a "Avy MT-10) yep I said "Mountain 10" 
and the Purgatory are my friends...

p.s. none of use would trade our Avalanche suspension for anything !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

That grey rig is a purgatory? Doesn't look like any of the designs that have been on the purgatory site in the last few years. Full custom frame, or is it just a bit older? 

The Avy forks are insane.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

_rich_ said:


> Here are some more Avy pics for you
> The Kona is mine..
> The Canfield (with a "Avy MT-10) yep I said "Mountain 10"
> and the Purgatory are my friends...
> ...


That Canfield is James' bike, correct?

Very sweet. I am extremely curious what a bike that weighs 70 lbs handles like...

I think my top one was about 60 lbs...Karpiel Apoc with a Super Monster. Or my Banshee with Super Monster and a 48 spoke 24" front wheel, dual 3.0's of course.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

Hesh to Steel said:


> That grey rig is a purgatory? Doesn't look like any of the designs that have been on the purgatory site in the last few years. Full custom frame, or is it just a bit older?
> 
> The Avy forks are insane.


It's a Sloppy Joe and he's had it awhile

here is his latest Purgatory


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess sloppy joe is an appropriate name given the look of the back end. Very busy.

If cost was no object, I think I would get a purgatory. Something about them just screams AWESOME.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

RICH, thanks for the pics AWESOME BIKES I would not trade my AVY either the BEST OUT.. once you ride it you will not go back. I also noticed you have the 3 BOLT CLAMP on your fork is that like mine I CRACKED MY stantions on my TI model and had to buy all new parts now is HYBRID thicker stantions,heavy duty lower 3 bolt clamp,not like older 2 bolt clamp and 3 is much wider. post some more of those sick rides


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah the 3 bolt lower crown is the "MT" version..
It has larger upper stanchions(45mm compared to 43mm if I remember correctly),
it tapers from 43mm to 45mm between the crowns.
You can kind of see the taper if you look close just under my frame protector on the fork..
It uses the same top crown,lower stanchions, and internals...

basically 1mm thicker walls on the upper stanchions and a big beefy lower crown


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

'04 SC V10, Avy DHF-8.5mt + DHS shock, Mag30 rims, thick tubes, 2.7" Maxxis tyres (not in the pic) etc.

50 pounds


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

miqu said:


> Heavy bikes save lives


Appropriate signature.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont know why but the monster DH bikes remind me of the east coast. Areas like New england and NY and PA. Maybe its because there are a few custom builders here.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Well, without a stem its bathroom scale 47lbs. Hoping to get is around 40 when some more money arrives in my bank account. The crank arms are about 5lbs by themselves and steel and the wheels are pretty damn heavy but they were both free so... Replacing those two things alone should get me in the weight weenie thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Calidownhiller said:


>


best weight weenie stem of all time - how much does 2 zip ties way anyway?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Ma big biatch ~ mid to high 50s.










She might be lighter now. I had a 5th and some steel FSA cranks on her which could be used as a boat anchor by itself...9.5" custom solid "Profile-esk" crank spindle: 1lb, alone! And she's got a little baby seat now 

Edit: apologies, forgot the pic was so friggin' big


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

banshee scream around 52 lbs


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

fishywishy said:


> banshee scream around 52 lbs


I think your crank seal is leaking


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

_rich_ said:


> I think your crank seal is leaking


Got any more pics of the Canfield?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a 72# BMW Big Link in my basement with Avy front and rear... I'll see if I can get my buddy to post some pics.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

thefriar said:


> I had a 72# BMW Big Link in my basement with Avy front and rear... I'll see if I can get my buddy to post some pics.


Please do!

Boy do I want one of those...


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

2002 BMW BigLink with MT8. Close to 70Lbs. Purchase on 5/20/02


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

I Love this thread! Awesome bikes!


----------



## seth1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

And you can pedal these uphill? I have to be doing something wrong. I know mine is heave but I dont thing its over 45 and it kills me to pedal that thing.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4619275/
here is my 222, tips the bathroom scales at 44lbs. (not that it has been built to be light)

oh and thats my weight weenie friend in the back ground with his 303rdh


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

seth1981 said:


> And you can pedal these uphill? I have to be doing something wrong. I know mine is heave but I dont thing its over 45 and it kills me to pedal that thing.


I pedaled all these bikes on XC trails or uphill.

Here is my contribution to this thread. Yes, these are all mine. Weights ranged from 50+ to at least 60 with the Super Monster.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> Here is my contribution to this thread[/IMG]


nice contribution:thumbsup: 
I always wanted a Banshee Scream 

Pau11y..can you edit your post and maybe resize those pics??
it makes it pretty difficult to post now because you have to scroll way to the right just to
find where to post 
I've been trying to find where to post this reply for 3 days  j/k


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

This thread is so frickin' full of win.


----------

